# Beatles or Rolling Stones?



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Which do you prefer? And your favorite(s) tracks.

Beatles; A Day in the life


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

Really like The Rolling Stones, Can't think of a single song by the Beatles that I like.


----------



## descending (Mar 19, 2012)

Beatles.

All You Need Is Love


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I like them both, but I'm definitely going to have to go with The Beatles. Also, no way can I come up with one favourite song... but I'll try to keep it under 10, haha.

-"I'm Looking Through You"
-"Tell Me What You See"
-"Things We Said Today"
-"In My Life"
-"You've Got to Hide Your Love Away"
-"Dear Prudence"
-"I've Just Seen a Face"
-"Here, There and Everywhere"
-"Revolution"
-"If I Fell"
-"Octopus's Garden"

Shit, that's 11. Sorry.  I'll stop there... for now. Haha.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

The Beatles, by far. Every single one of their songs is awesome. Rolling Stones is more hit or miss, though I will say the radio doesn't do the band justice. Can You Hear Me Knocking?, Street Fightin Man, Gimmie Shelter, Central Park, Love Is Strong, Midnight Rambler, those are the songs that would be on my iPod.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I've gone back & forth between the 2 over the years. All comes down to my mood so for me it's a tie. I heard the Beatles first & they broke a lot of new ground artistically but I grew to like the edgier sound of the Stones later on. Then the old stuff of both grew on me again much later. 
Beatles - Rain
Rolling Sones - Dead Flowers


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Neither. Creedence Clearwater Revival pls. =]

Really, I don't think they're overrated but I just don't like them.


----------



## Solitude315 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beatles; While my Guitar Gently Weeps and Dear Prudence


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

The Beatles are arguably the most influencial act in the history of popular music, and I like their songs/albums better, so them. But both are great. John Lennon's Magnum Opus, Strawberry Fields Forever has got to be the best Beatles song.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

The Beatles; Fool On the Hill, Tomorrow Never Knows, Strawberry Fields Forever, Nowhere Man, and Across the Universe.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't get not satisfaction from the Beatles, but the Rolling Stones start me up.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

The Beatles! Favourite is Come Together.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm inclined to say "both" because I enjoy enough of the Beatles later work to basically equate that to my enjoyment of the entire canon of the Rolling Stones' work. It balances out nicely because I actually hate the majority of the Beatles' earlier work...

Now, to help, I considered that the Rolling Stones are still kickin' it pretty good, but whichever Beatles are still alive are taking it pretty easy...

I also considered that the Beatles seemed to have wormed their way into the American music scene with a well thought-out finesse, but the Stones just kinda...stumbled in, or something...

So, it's basically even.


----------



## ElizabethA (May 19, 2012)

I like Michele My Bell, Yellow Submarine, Imagine. You should include Queen love many of the Queen song like "Best Friends" "We Will Rock You" Bohemian Rhapsody"


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Beatles. Easily.

'No Reply'
or
'Wait'
or
'Blackbird'
or
'Penny Lane'
or
'I've Just Seen a Face'
or
'Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)'
or
'You've Got to Hide Your Love Away'
or
'And Your Bird Can Sing'
or
'Nowhere Man'
or
'Octopus's Garden'


...or really any of the dozens of other Beatles songs that I would never dream of skipping when they come up on shuffle on iTunes.

Rolling Stones didn't really stand a chance. _Yellow Submarine_ was one of my favorite movies growing up (and I'm still quite fond of it). Thanks, Dad!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't vote, i can't choose. Two entirely different flavours of music, both unique.

Favorite beatle song






Favorite Stones song.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Beatles*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

Rolling Stones..Get Off Of My Cloud


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Stones by far. Beatles are good, but I just like the Stones a lot more. Can't put down just one song, but my favorite album is Sticky Fingers. Might as well just be every song from that album as my favorite.


----------



## MrBojangles (May 29, 2012)

Beatles .......... elenor rigby , all you need is love , hey jude , here comes the sun all the others


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

*The Beatles* - Norwegian Wood and I am the Walrus are my favourites.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

The Beatles- Here Comes the Sun is my favourite.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Beatles, but when it comes to riffs and arrangements, Zeppelin schools 'em both.


----------



## Incognita (Jun 13, 2012)

Tough one indeed, but I think I'm going to go with the Stones.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Stones, easily. I appreciate and respect what the Beatles did for rock, but I hate their music. 

As far as my favorite track, I'm actually a fan of _Sweet Neocon _(newer track, I know...) but I have a thing for _Mother's Little Helper. _It's a relaxing song with a depressing undertone.


----------



## Christie (Feb 20, 2012)

Stones. No contest...and pick a track. I love them all.


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJDnJ0vXUgw
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Uj9sduV3k8
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a7cHPy04s8


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Beatles by far, though I don't dislike the Stones.

Of the Beatles, I like Yesterday and Hey Jude, but you really can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

The Beatles 

I Want You (She's so Heavy), Penny Lane, and Hey Jude


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Pink Floyd.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

I would say the Stones but early Stones, before their disco era. Not a fan of disco. Love that they're more blues inspired.
I understand how important the Beatles were in music history and how they started the British Invasion movement, but there are only a few songs I like from them.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Rolling Stones but mainly 60's. Sanctification, Jumping Jack Flash, 19th Nervous Breakdown, etc.


----------



## losing_the_game (Jan 25, 2015)

The Beatles are objectively better I s'pose, with their huge cultural impact and what have you, but the Stones really do it for me. Jumpin' Jack Flash and Gimme Shelter get me more fired up than anything the Beatles ever wrote. Tar and feather me if you will, but album wise, _Let it Bleed_ is better than any single Beatles album.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## sierranoelpratt (Mar 31, 2015)

I like both but I tend to appreciate Beatles' songs more, most likely because of the lyrics.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Favourite tracks:

For the Benefit of Mr. Kite
Across the Universe
Hey Jude
Eleanor Rigby
Penny Lane
Strawberry Fields
Here Comes the Sun
Across the Universe
Nowhere Man
All My Loving
Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da
I Am the Walrus
Ticket to Ride
Lady Madonna
&c!

And here's Peter Sellers channelling Olivier doing A Hard Day's Night:


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Tricky question. I chose the Beatles 'cause I basically like all their stuff but if Stones stopped playing at thd same time Beatles did I'd like their whole discography, too  I'm into old stuff in general



Can't think of any definite fav. Guess I like "Strawberry Fields", "Only a Northern Song", "I Am the Walrus"... Take this with a grain of salt though, I like most of their stuff equally


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I love classic rock, so I appreciate both bands, but the Beatles get my vote.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Stones, and there's no contest in my mind. I can't stand The Beatles and I think they're incredibly overrated (although I can understand their influence on pop - not rock - music). 

Best Stones songs:
- Under My Thumb
- Gimme Shelter
- Sweet Virginia 
- Sympathy for the Devil
- Angie
- Miss You
- Tumbling Dice

:rockon:


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Apples and oranges. Then again, apples are better than oranges.


----------

